# Were we now?



## jkd friend (Jun 10, 2009)

Are we still original JKD or are we just a method used in training. It is so hard to find original and authentic JKD especially in my area. So is JKD now just something that has pieces of other techniques with no core priciples and teachings of its own?


----------



## phfman (Jun 10, 2009)

I hear your frustration jkd friend. As a Full Instructor in Inosanto lineage JFJKD I think that we return to what Sigung wanted. In the original Filipino Kali Academy (where I trained) Sifu/Guro Dan had a mirror hanging by the door where you entered the training area. It simply had written above it "This is Jeet Kune Do". It's not an accumulation of techniques from other styles, it's finding out who/what you are and how to apply YOUR thoughts/actions into an efficient method of expression.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 21, 2009)

Perhaps if we just think in terms of fighting and the training for fighting (as Lee would say, in it's "suchness"), that may provide us with an answer.

So that would mean pursuing the truth in combat.  When you discover that truth, isn't that about the only thing that really matters?  If you get in there and actually "fight" with your art, then I think you'll have your answer.  You won't find it in a book or discussion forum, that's for certain. And by fighting, I mean that in ways OTHER than street fighting (Dog Brothers, MMA-style sparring, etc)

I think it's important that we practice and live as Lee would have advised us to do; by absorbing the useful and rejecting the useless.  In that regard, there is only one way to find and that is be pressure testing everything.

When you do that and find you can pull off stop-hits, kicks, compound trapping and the like, you've found the truth (JKD).  If other things work equally well, that is still truth, isn't it?  Isn't that the only thing that matters?


----------



## jkd friend (Jun 22, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Perhaps if we just think in terms of fighting and the training for fighting (as Lee would say, in it's "suchness"), that may provide us with an answer.
> 
> So that would mean pursuing the truth in combat. When you discover that truth, isn't that about the only thing that really matters? If you get in there and actually "fight" with your art, then I think you'll have your answer. You won't find it in a book or discussion forum, that's for certain. And by fighting, I mean that in ways OTHER than street fighting (Dog Brothers, MMA-style sparring, etc)
> 
> ...


 


Maybe :asian:


----------



## Smoke (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome!  That's why you have to love discussion forums.


----------

